# Can answer any Xenomorph questions?



## voodoo predator (Jan 13, 2010)

I mean anything, its my life's biggest obsession
(Note: my obsession with xenomorphs is not sexual so please don't go there)


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> I mean anything, its my life's biggest obsession
> (Note: my obsession with xenomorphs is not sexual so please don't go there)


 
Wtf is a xenomorph?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Wtf is a xenomorph?



you just woke up from a fucking coma or something didnt you


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

I know what xeno mean and what morph means. Wtf does xenomorph mean?
Wanting to turn into an alien?


----------



## torachi (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Wtf is a xenomorph?


 
A Mexican that springs from your chest.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Wtf is a xenomorph?



I hate you now. How can you not know what a xenomorph is?!?!


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

I guess my turning into an alien thing was wrong?


----------



## voodoo predator (Jan 13, 2010)

A xenomorph is an extraterrestrial (fuck my spelling) creature pretty much made fore combat. It has acid blood, increadible streagth, and has a second mouth inside of the first one that can spring out, and a hole in your face. but thats just a small overview.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

OOOOH the alien thing. Bah, dont know nothin bout it. Only saw the first alien.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 13, 2010)

ok so this guy doesnt know what xtreme wrestling is, and has never seen the aliens movies or is even familiar with them. like, for real, did some stoners dig you out of some ice they stumbled on in their backyard or something?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

No, I'm just not you average furry, alien, wrestling freak. XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ok so this guy doesnt know what xtreme wrestling is, and has never seen the aliens movies or is even familiar with them. like, for real, did some stoners dig you out of some ice they stumbled on in their backyard or something?



I don't know what extreme wrestling is, but I can assume it is wrestling on an extreme level?


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

It's the pretty boys on steroids jumping around on a padded arena doing fake body slams and shit.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 13, 2010)

So like ask questions on them?

Alright.

Who designed them?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> It's the pretty boys on steroids jumping around on a padded arena doing fake body slams and shit.



Oh. That's gayer then you tying to convince me to fuck a guy in the ass.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> It's the pretty boys on steroids jumping around on a padded arena doing fake body slams and shit.



No that's UFC



Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't know what extreme wrestling is, but I can assume it is wrestling on an extreme level?



It's an extreme sport, just with pro-wrestling window-dressing. and like, actual windows to through people through sometimes. actually a lot of the time there isn't even a ring.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh. That's gayer then you tying to convince me to fuck a guy in the ass.


 
Good times. XP


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Good times. XP



Not really. It was actually pretty creepy.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not really. It was actually pretty creepy.


 
Yeah, creepy is completely out of the ordinary on this forum.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Yeah, creepy is completely out of the ordinary on this forum.



The sad thing is it isn't. There are a lot of creepy dudes here...


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 13, 2010)

Que creepy intro by any of those present.


----------



## voodoo predator (Jan 13, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> So like ask questions on them?
> 
> Alright.
> 
> Who designed them?


If you mean story wise movie creators never said so there are plenty of theorys. I think the were simply animals who have evoloved to extremely harsh environments.
If you mean who disigned them as in who came up with them as a character I believe it was Ron Cobb.


----------



## torachi (Jan 13, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> If you mean story wise movie creators never said so there are plenty of theorys. I think the were simply animals who have evoloved to extremely harsh environments.
> If you mean who disigned them as in who came up with them as a character I believe it was Ron Cobb.


Whaaaat?
No. Dan O'Bannon created the character, based on a similar wasp that freaked him as a kid.

As for the alien design, that is H.R. Giger, swiss artist.


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 13, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> I mean anything, its my life's biggest obsession
> (Note: my obsession with xenomorphs is not sexual so please don't go there)


Okay I got a question.
I've seen the movies but I never heard them called xenomorphs, just aliens
(hence the name).
Are the aliens ever referred to as xenomorphs in the movies and if so
which movie?


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2010)

My opinion of them, if you see one RUN!


----------



## Attaman (Jan 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My opinion of them, if you see one RUN!



Don't run, you'll only die tired.

Xenomorphs, gotta love them... as long as they're not on your planet.

Lupine:  I'm surprised you don't know much about them.  It's not Furries that have much interest in them, it's most people who like Sci-Fi movies in general.  They're pretty much one of the most iconic Sci-Fi critters, right up there with ET-Alien, Greys, and a Predator / Yautja when people think of Alien.  It's akin to being a fantasy fan and not having heard of Dwarves.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Don't run, you'll only die tired.
> 
> Xenomorphs, gotta love them... as long as they're not on your planet.
> 
> Lupine:  I'm surprised you don't know much about them.  It's not Furries that have much interest in them, it's most people who like Sci-Fi movies in general.  They're pretty much one of the most iconic Sci-Fi critters, right up there with ET-Alien, Greys, and a Predator / Yautja when people think of Alien.  It's akin to being a fantasy fan and not having heard of Dwarves.



Oh yeah, do you know thanks to you bringing them up the other day, I actually had a nightmare about them?

It was bad enough there was zombies in that partially flooded mall, then the goddamn Xenomorphs showed up. They killed me, too... then I merged with them, like Ripley.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 13, 2010)

fishbones said:


> Oh yeah, do you know thanks to you bringing them up the other day, I actually had a nightmare about them?


  Good ol' Giger and his Nightmare Fuel.  Guess it's not as bad as his replacement, who wanted to put both sex's reproductive organs on the Xenomorph Hybrid in Alien: Resurrection...



			
				fishbones said:
			
		

> It was bad enough there was zombies in that partially flooded mall, then the goddamn Xenomorphs showed up. They killed me, too... then I merged with them, like Ripley.


So, you got acid blood?  Must suck getting blood work done.


----------



## fishbones (Jan 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So, you got acid blood?  Must suck getting blood work done.



Oh, you have no idea. I'm not looking forward to my period, I can tell you that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 13, 2010)

xenomorphs lay eggs in you and then pop out of your stomach.

sexy


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> xenomorphs lay eggs in you and then pop out of your stomach.
> 
> sexy



I know. Every time I see a chestburster scene, I cum my pants.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I know. Every time I see a chestburster scene, I cum my pants.



more like a stomach buster.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> more like a stomach buster.



More like crotchburster. I bet there's porn of that out there, somewhere in the great, vast internet... (protip: it's probably on FA!)


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 13, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> (Note: my obsession with xenomorphs is not sexual so please don't go there)



Awww :[


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> More like crotchburster. I bet there's porn of that out there, somewhere in the great, vast internet... (protip: it's probably on FA!)



what if one popped out of a vagina?


----------



## Mentova (Jan 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> what if one popped out of a vagina?



That would be impossible, babies don't come from vaginas! >=(


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That would be impossible, babies don't come from vaginas! >=(



LOOOOL


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2010)

I heard wiki is pretty awesome.

Or you could take a stroll through a bookstore and grab any books related to the Aliens series. Hell, I have quite a few.

More props to ya if you track down the actual comics. I sure couldn't  

You aren't gonna be the furfag that ruins the xenomorph/alien series for me are you?

Edit: Wait, is the OP saying he can answer any xenomorph questions or is he asking for help in getting questions answered? His lack of pronouns and sentence subjects is confusing :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2010)

LoL Alien.

It's been a couple of years since I've seen one...or played any of the old games.


----------



## Conker (Jan 13, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> LoL Alien.
> 
> It's been a couple of years since I've seen one...or played any of the old games.


In about a month Aliens vs Predator 3 comes out for the PC, Xbox360, and PS3.

Just sayin :V


----------



## voodoo predator (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm answering questions, and guys I don't here about all this stuff about xenomorph porn. If you want to talk about that take it out of here. I am in no way sexualy attracted to xenomorphs, I just think there extremely cool.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> I'm answering questions, and guys I don't here about all this stuff about xenomorph porn. If you want to talk about that take it out of here. I am in no way sexualy attracted to xenomorphs, I just think there extremely cool.



Rule 34.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 13, 2010)

voodoo predator said:


> I'm answering questions, and guys I don't here about all this stuff about xenomorph porn. If you want to talk about that take it out of here. I am in no way sexualy attracted to xenomorphs, I just think there extremely cool.



So cool that they almost rival wolves, if your avatar is to be believed.

Really, though, there isn't much to discuss about Xenomorphs:  They're animals.  Sure, they're _smart_ animals (will try to ambush if direct assault doesn't work), but they're still animals.  There's no culture to discuss, we've already hit the basic points (Scary motherfuckers, art by Giger, chestburst, acid blood, etcetera), and beyond that there's not much to discuss for them without dragging other things into the equation.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 13, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Okay I got a question.
> I've seen the movies but I never heard them called xenomorphs, just aliens
> (hence the name).
> Are the aliens ever referred to as xenomorphs in the movies and if so
> which movie?



They are, but only once, in one line, and I don't remember which movie. I think it was either Aliens or AVP (the first one).

I'm also a huge Xenomorph nerd. I've even got a character XD
And the other day in Chemistry, we were learning about acids and bases. I asked my teacher what he thought the acidity of Xeno blood would be. He said that, considering hydrochloric acid (a VERY strong acid) has an acidity of about 1 - 1.2, Xeno blood would be about 0. He also said no substance known to man or monkey is that acidic.

I have a question for OP: Ever try making your own Xeno? Example, the drones, runners, etc?


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 13, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> ok so this guy doesnt know what xtreme wrestling is, and has never seen the aliens movies or is even familiar with them. like, for real, did some stoners dig you out of some ice they stumbled on in their backyard or something?



lol, I like that movie.

Psh, Xenomorphs. Necromorphs are better. :3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 13, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> Wtf is a xenomorph?


_A Mexican Ninja!_


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My opinion of them, if you see one RUN!


 
NO YOU NEVER RUN!! You get a stick and stab it. that cures all evils in the world. Sticks have kill machines, robots, aliens and everything. All praise the all powerful stick!


----------



## Attaman (Jan 13, 2010)

8-bit said:


> lol, I like that movie.
> 
> Psh, Xenomorphs. Necromorphs are better. :3



Is it bad my first thought was you said Necromonger, not Necromorph?


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 13, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Is it bad my first thought was you said Necromonger, not Necromorph?



Necromonger? Is that someone who sells dead bodies at reasonably low prices?


----------



## Jelly (Jan 13, 2010)

Xenomorphs are inherently sexual.
I mean, look:
A) Created by HR Giger
he lives in a castle with a pulsating vagina on every wall
B) Inspired by Salvidor Dali painting/sculpture
he was terrified of sex and often made it central to his paintings/sculptures
one of which has the connotation of women as faceless objects, empty waiting to be filled, frozen in time part of the whole 'lorca tried to put it in my butt, and i freaked'

plus facehuggers
i mean, come on


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 14, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> They are, but only once, in one line, and I don't remember which movie. I think it was either Aliens or AVP (the first one).
> 
> I'm also a huge Xenomorph nerd. I've even got a character XD
> And the other day in Chemistry, we were learning about acids and bases. I asked my teacher what he thought the acidity of Xeno blood would be. He said that, considering hydrochloric acid (a VERY strong acid) has an acidity of about 1 - 1.2, Xeno blood would be about 0. He also said no substance known to man or monkey is that acidic.
> ...


Thanks Novaluna, since op seemed to have overlooked ma post.

Also why didn't Ripley and Vasquez have a hot lesbian scene?
Would've made "aliens" even better.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jan 14, 2010)

â€œThey mostly come out at nightâ€¦ mostlyâ€


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 14, 2010)

facehuggers....

lol more like face rapers.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 14, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> facehuggers....
> 
> lol more like face rapers.



Good ol' face full of alien wing-wong.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 14, 2010)

twelvestring said:


> Thanks Novaluna, since op seemed to have overlooked ma post.
> 
> Also why didn't Ripley and Vasquez have a hot lesbian scene?
> Would've made "aliens" even better.



Sure. One of the military/scientist leader guys said it.

And because having Ripley shooting alien face off in her underwear is quite enough, thank you very much. XD


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 14, 2010)

Oops, double posted. Won't let me delete.


----------

